# Atlas flextrack to Atlas turnout bump



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a spot where my turnout connects to flextrack that isn't smooth. I would think the joiners would take care of it but they don't. I have one HO set that is about half the size and weight of my other HO stuff and the cars want to derail when they come to this spot. What's the scoop?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You can smooth it out a little by trimming back one of the rails on your turnout back a bit so that both cut ends of the track aren't at the same point (staggered along the rails)

Simply slide the loose flextrack rail up to meet the now shorter turnout rail and use regular joiners (may have to remove a tie or (2))


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan Scott. Thanks
I still question why the lousy join in the first place. Don't they use the same rail for flex and turnouts with matching joiners. I don't get it. Unless I have a burr on the bottom of my flex. I'll have to check that. I thought I cleaned the ends before joining but maybe I missed one.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You should be able to get it pretty smooth, but it depends on the size of the turnout (the higher the number, the larger the radius) and the size of the radius going into the turnout. If you've got a tight radius (18-20") going into a small turnout (#4 or so) then I could see you having a kink. 

If you haven't totally attached your track yet I'd play around with getting the flextrack to blend into the turnout as best as you can.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Are you sure both track and turnout are the same height rails? The difference between Code100 and Code83 track is only .017".


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I bought code 100 for both. Unless the track was labeled wrong. I'll have to measure to be sure. 

Tonight I replaced the joiners and it was enough of an improvement that I can now run those light weight trains. The ones I removed had a lot of play in them and the new ones fit snug. I still have other bumpy places that I can't figure out. All pertain to atlas code 100 #6 turnouts in the closed/straight position.. Just a bit of a rough ride over these things. Others are fine.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Add some weight to your lighter rolling stock if you want it to run better. 

I've got a bunch of old 70's tyco stuff that runs like complete crap (truck mounted couplers, plastic wheels and light.) The newer, heavier stock is simply more reliable and I now have a big box full of older rolling stock that will probably never see the layout unless I rebuild them with new wheels, trucks, couplers, etc. but simply adding a bit of weight down low in the car makes a big difference.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

A die grinder and soldering iron can work magic...


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Add some weight to your lighter rolling stock if you want it to run better.
> 
> I've got a bunch of old 70's tyco stuff that runs like complete crap (truck mounted couplers, plastic wheels and light.) The newer, heavier stock is simply more reliable and I now have a big box full of older rolling stock that will probably never see the layout unless I rebuild them with new wheels, trucks, couplers, etc. but simply adding a bit of weight down low in the car makes a big difference.


I did some testing with weights and it does help. Now I need to get some small heavey weights.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Mayhem said:


> A die grinder and soldering iron can work magic...


I'm afraid of messing up the turnouts doing that. When I finish my new layout and the problem still exists, which I'm pretty sure it will, then I'll get in there and modify stuff.

Just replacing the joiners solved most of the trouble and the wobble over the turnouts hasn't caused any derailments yet. It just looks awful.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

:smilie_daumenpos:
I found the problem with the turnout bumpy ride. One of the points was leaning over a little. Had to put my magnifiers on to see this. I removed the turnout and notice a little lock clip on the plywood. All I had to do is put this clip back on and the rail straightened out. No more bumpy ride. Can't imagine how it fell off in the first place unless it wasn't fully seated when I bought it. Fully seated now and I don't think it will fall off again. Even my lightweight Bachmann Lafayette steamer pulling 3 passenger cars rides over it with no problem. I'm a very happy guy.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy happy happy!!


----------

